# Where are Hoyt bows made?



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been googling for a half hour already, and I can't find anywhere on Hoyts website that they say "Made in America" or anything like that.

So...where are Hoyt bows manufactured? They ARE made in the USA, aren't they?


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hoyt*

Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


I was beginning to think it was something like this, because there's virtually no on-line evidence of "where" their bows are manufactured.

Very interesting.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting. Well since the subject was brought up, where are the other bows made?

Mathews
Bowtech
Martin
PSE


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*??*



Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


How do you know this?
Greg


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> Interesting. Well since the subject was brought up, where are the other bows made?
> 
> Mathews
> Bowtech
> ...


Bowtech STATES on their website in several sections that "BowTech proudly manufactures and assembles its products in the United States of America." They also say that (with some of their bows), particularly when you purchase the Captain, for example, "With every Captain purchased, BowTech will donate a portion of the proceeds to the Tragedy Assistance Program for Survivors. T.A.P.S. is a Veteran Service Organization that aids and comforts hundreds of American families who have tragically lost their loved ones in the armed forces. For more information, visit www.TAPS.org."



PSE...well on their website under the "About Us" section I found this: "The Company is now nested in approximately 23,000 square feet of office space, and 120,000 square feet of manufacturing and warehouse space in beautiful Tucson, Arizona. As is tradition, incoming (raw materials) and out going (shipping) warehouses are located on opposite sides of the facility to streamline production."

So I think PSE is made in the US as well.



So far I haven't been able to find anything on the others....so I'm thinking if they don't proudly state where they manufacture....it's probably not in the US.....


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


 are you sure ?!? the limbs should be made in *south*-korea but no way in *north*-korea ......for the carbon risers of the matrix i suspected Win&Win archery to be involved .


edit : for Mathews , risers cams and other stuff are machined in mathews facility , limbs are made by gordon glass and cut by mathews ......


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

Just noticed, on Martins website at the top-right, there's a little American Flag that says "Made in USA."

So maybe Martin is made in America as well...


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

According to Ben Pearson, LLC press release Pearson will continue to manufacture in Brewton, AL.

Thats really kind of depressing that Hoyt bows that cost that much are China specials.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hoyt*



Perceval said:


> are you sure ?!? the limbs should be made in *south*-korea but no way in *north*-korea ......for the carbon risers of the matrix i suspected Win&Win archery to be involved .


Sorry, I meant South Korea. Don't know what I was thinking. Alot of fuse componenets also comes from China.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> Interesting. Well since the subject was brought up, where are the other bows made?
> 
> Mathews
> Bowtech
> ...


mathews are made here in my home state of wisconsin in the town of Sparta. at least the risers and the cams. i heard the older limbs were gordan glass but not sure. those are american made. the newer limbs i was told were made in house now.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

I believe Athens are manufactured in Indiana. What about PSE?


----------



## iaarcher (Jan 27, 2003)

You have to be kidding. If they are made off shore I wonder what they do with that large machine shop the have in Salt Lake.


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

tnarb said:


> I believe Athens are manufactured in Indiana. What about PSE?


See post #6.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


How would someone from Africa know this?when people here in utah dont? i question EVERYTHING you say here


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

carbon arrow1 said:


> mathews are made here in my home state of wisconsin in the town of Sparta. at least the risers and the cams. i heard the older limbs were gordan glass but not sure. those are american made. the newer limbs i was told were made in house now.


you leave in an interesting country :wink: ......btw i'm sure for the SE-3 and older limbs , they were made by gordon glass and i bet it's still the case for SE-4 limbs .
mathews receive big panels of glass and cut it ( water jet )at the limbs final design there is a vid somewhere ....
i think PSE limbs are also gordon glass , same for APA .


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

iaarcher said:


> You have to be kidding. If they are made off shore I wonder what they do with that large machine shop the have in Salt Lake.


Hey, if they're actually manufactured in Utah, that's awesome. But I've been googling for quite a while now, and I challenge you to find factual evidence that shows that Hoyts are manufactured in the US. I don't believe they are....but I'm open to evidence to prove otherwise.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Almost all manufacturers use a few components made overseas despite telling you they're made here in the USA !


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

RamRock said:


> How would someone from Africa know this?when people here in utah dont? i question EVERYTHING you say here


:lol3: ....someone with a north-korean buddy ( who have unlimited access to internet )should ask .....i found nothing about limbs on the NK official webpage http://www.korea-dpr.com/business.htm


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

Sagittarius said:


> Almost all manufacturers use a few components made overseas despite telling you they're made here in the USA !


Quite possible! But can you show us proof? :darkbeer:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

High_Speed said:


> Hey, if they're actually manufactured in Utah, that's awesome. But I've been googling for quite a while now, and I challenge you to find factual evidence that shows that Hoyts are manufactured in the US. I don't believe they are....but I'm open to evidence to prove otherwise.


Why don't you just call or fax them. and ask them??? 


HOYT
543 N. Neil Armstrong Rd.
Salt Lake City, Utah 84116-2887 

Phone: (801) 363-2990
Fax: (801) 537-1470


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

tnarb said:


> I believe Athens are manufactured in Indiana. What about PSE?


Yep...Athens is *ALL* USA:wink:


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Bees said:


> Why don't you just call or fax them. and ask them???
> 
> 
> HOYT
> ...


I treid they arent open yet:wink:


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

bowmanhunter said:


> I treid they arent open yet:wink:


I did too. lol


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

I managed to get a hold of a "JD" at Hoyt just now. He SAID, and I quote "uhhhhhh........(few second pause).....All our bows are made here in Utah."

So...I dunno. If this is fact....I'm still wondering why they don't state that in any written literature that I can find...


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

High_Speed said:


> I managed to get a hold of a "JD" at *Bowtech* just now. He SAID, and I quote "uhhhhhh........(few second pause).....All our bows are made here in Utah."
> 
> So...I dunno. If this is fact....I'm still wondering why they don't state that in any written literature that I can find...



Don't you mean Hoyt?


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

Tfox1 said:


> Don't you mean Hoyt?


Yes, I mean Hoyt. Sorry. lmao


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


I hope you are joking!!! If you are not joking I wonder where the hell you came up with that stuff. Hoyt bows from start to finish are made in Salt Lake City UT. I work at Easton (also in Salt Lake City, Ut) and I have seen the machines that Hoyt bows are made in. Easton is right across the street from Hoyt. The have a very impressive plant. I think the only exception might be the new Carbon Matrix riser.


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

Now I want to clearly state here that I am not trying to bash any manufacturer, especially not Hoyt. I think Hoyt makes a great bow. But I also think Bowtech, Mathews, PSE, Bear....they all make a pretty good bow, I think.

I'm just curious, because I'm in the market for a bow, and I kinda want to make sure I buy from a 100% American company. Call me crazy...I'm just that way.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


They are made in Salt Lake! Utah.USA what a bunch of bone heads. LOL LMAO


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Aceman said:


> I hope you are joking!!! If you are not joking I wonder where the hell you came up with that stuff. Hoyt bows from start to finish are made in Salt Lake City UT. I work at Easton (also in Salt Lake City, Ut) and I have seen the machines that Hoyt bows are made in. Easton is right across the street from Hoyt. The have a very impressive plant.


Thats exactly what i thought richard:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Aceman said:


> I hope you are joking!!! If you are not joking I wonder where the hell you came up with that stuff. Hoyt bows from start to finish are made in Salt Lake City UT. I work at Easton (also in Salt Lake City, Ut) and I have seen the machines that Hoyt bows are made in. Easton is right across the street from Hoyt. The have a very impressive plant.


This is what I suspected as well.Hoyt/Easton spent alot of time and dollars fighting the tax sytem so overseas companies will have to pay the same taxes they do,just wouldn't make sense for them not to be made in the US.

But I don't have any concrete evidence of that.


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


I call BS on this. When I ordered new limbs for my Pro Elite I was told by Hoyt that they were not an off the shelf item and they made them as after they got the order. I got the limbs in seven days. I think they were made in Utah.


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


Wrong they even have a promo dvd showing them making the limbs in the factory in UT and taking pride in that fact. Nice try


----------



## tomk09 (Apr 18, 2009)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


dont talk about this stuff unless you know what the hell your talkin about


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i say if it shoots good who cares where it is from


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

Made in Utah, I have been lucky enough to take a small tour of the plant.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> i say if it shoots good who cares where it is from


I respectfully have to disagree with this one. With the country being sold out from under us, we all need to support the companies that have decided to fight the powers that be and produce products over here.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

High_Speed said:


> I've been googling for a half hour already, and I can't find anywhere on Hoyts website that they say "Made in America" or anything like that.
> 
> So...where are Hoyt bows manufactured? They ARE made in the USA, aren't they?


Go to google maps and type in "hoyt usa, salt lake city, utah" It'll take you right there.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> I respectfully have to disagree with this one. With the country being sold out from under us, we all need to support the companies that have decided to fight the powers that be and produce products over here.


thats good. but im not going to use products i dont like just because its made here.

i think most of my stuff is made in the usa though, except my arrows.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hoyt is made in Utah. From what I understand , if you go there to take the tour , the only part of the process they wont let you watch is the making of the limbs. That part of the plant is shutoff from tours.


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

Bobmuley said:


> Go to google maps and type in "hoyt usa, salt lake city, utah" It'll take you right there.


Unfortunately this will tell us absolutely nothing. Sure, one could use the google street view to "see" the building. But that is still absolutely no PROOF that the bows are 100% manufactured in the US.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.



This is absolutely the dumbest post I have seen on here in years.
I have been thru the plant, as have thousands of others. You can watch the process from start to finish. I walked right past one of their limb presses. Talked to the guy film dipping limbs and handles. 
The Carbon riser was developed with one of Eastons sister companies that they purchased a few years ago.

Their machined parts are made on Mori's, both horizontals and verticals, like this one:


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Hoyt is made in Utah. From what I understand , if you go there to take the tour , the only part of the process they wont let you watch is the making of the limbs. That part of the plant is shutoff from tours.


So how does one know the limbs are even made there?


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> I respectfully have to disagree with this one. With the country being sold out from under us, we all need to support the companies that have decided to fight the powers that be and produce products over here.


My point exactly.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

High_Speed said:


> So how does one know the limbs are even made there?


The limbs are made in SLC.

And even if they were not......if Hoyt limbs were foreign made, you can give me foreign made limbs all day long. Yep, they really are that good. And I don`t even shoot Hoyts.


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> thats good. but im not going to use products i dont like just because its made here.
> 
> i think most of my stuff is made in the usa though, except my arrows.


well dont complain when you are jobless because your company sends your work to china like so many american families today.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

I stood 2 feet from a limb press.
Some of use have worked in the industry and laminating limbs isn't a top secret endeavor.


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> I respectfully have to disagree with this one. With the country being sold out from under us, we all need to support the companies that have decided to fight the powers that be and produce products over here.


Thats one for me too ,buy only USA, I work in a factory that has been getting our jobs sent to china, all the big money just wants more, the only way we can protect our future is buy only items made in the USA or we all may end up working for china!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

High_Speed said:


> Unfortunately this will tell us absolutely nothing. Sure, one could use the google street view to "see" the building. But that is still absolutely no PROOF that the bows are 100% manufactured in the US.


I would feel certain that there are no bows that are 100% manufactured in the US using the strictest sense of 100% manufactured. Might be a set screw supplier, or the anodizing chemicals or the glue used to laminate grips, but I doubt that all products used to make a bow are 100% US born and bred.

As far as machining, limb making, and assembly I think that all the bigger companies would fit the American made label. All the limbs with the exception of PSE that I know of start out as blanks, raw sheets of material, or spec-built sets in Montrose, Colorado...including Hoyts.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

iawalleyeguy said:


> Thats one for me too ,buy only USA, I work in a factory that has been getting our jobs sent to china, all the big money just wants more, *the only way we can protect our future *is buy only items made in the USA or we all may end up working for china!


Its not the only way...another way is to build a better product less expensively.


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

Bobmuley said:


> I would feel certain that there are no bows that are 100% manufactured in the US using the strictist sense of 100% manufactured. Might be a set screw supplier, or the anodizing chemicals or the glue used to laminate grips, but I doubt that all products used to make a bow are 100% US born and bred.



True, and I see your point. How about we change it from 100% to 98% made in America? :wink:



Bobmuley said:


> All the limbs with the exception of PSE that I know of start out as blanks, raw sheets of material, or spec-built sets in Montrose, Colorado...including Hoyts.


So are you saying PSE is the only one that just make their limbs with magic ferry dust? I'm confused....and......where's your evidence?


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

PONDER said:


> well dont complain when you are jobless because your company sends your work to china like so many american families today.


If you want to blame unemployment on someone, start with the government that taxes the crap out of all business`s, and the unions that duped unskilled workers into thinking they were worth 30 bucks an hour.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

High_Speed said:


> True, and I see your point. How about we change it from 100% to 98% made in America? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying PSE is the only one that just make their limbs with magic ferry dust? I'm confused....and......where's your evidence?


TAKE A BREATH.

PSE and Bear, compression mold some of their limbs.
Most everybody else buys their glass components (skin and core glass) from Gordon. If they don't, they will after busting a few thousand sets.


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

Bob_Looney said:


> TAKE A BREATH.
> 
> PSE and Bear, compression mold some of their limbs.


Gotcha!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

High_Speed said:


> So are you saying PSE is the only one that just make their limbs with magic ferry dust? I'm confused....and......where's your evidence?


PSEs have made their limbs for a long time and were completely different than most (molded rather than shaped blanks)...I haven't been into Gordon for a couple years so they may be on the band wagon now...


Gordon Composites on the northwest side of Montrose, Colorado ships materials (and some of the solid glass blanks for the low end bows) to Hoyt's SLC plant. The only assumption I have to make is that Hoyt does their own layups for the XT limbs...which I assume is the press that Bob Looney stood next to.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

big country said:


> if you want to blame unemployment on someone, start with the government that taxes the crap out of all business`s, and the unions that duped unskilled workers into thinking they were worth 30 bucks an hour.


jackpot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Guys... I understand your all patriotic... but....how far do you take the arguement... where is the raw aluminium from?

We had a food scandel in the UK where a large company were using foreign chickens but cooking them in the UK and putting them in a microwaveble meal and sold as "British Produce". They argued the meal was made in the UK but never stated all the ingreadiants were British.

I bet this goes on in the USA with all sorts of things including archery equipment. If you assemble raw components from around the world into something in the USA it is "Made in the USA!"

The deep truth is we don't really know what parts are made where for most things.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

High_Speed;

The bows we shoot really are Made in America products. They machine the aluminum parts in house and farm out to local shops the stuff they don't have time to run. They laminate their limbs or belly grind billets in house or have Gordon do it. They anodize their parts locally. They film dip in house or send it out if they have yet to purchase the equipment. They build their strings in house or farm it out to Winners Choice, Crackers, etc. They employ dozens if not hundreds to sand, polish, paint, dip, assemble, box, and ship the product.
I don't know of one mfg. that has any major component made off shore. Not handles, pockets, limbs, cams, or strings.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.




Tiggie any kin to you?????:darkbeer:


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

Big Country said:


> If you want to blame unemployment on someone, start with the government that taxes the crap out of all business`s, and the unions that duped unskilled workers into thinking they were worth 30 bucks an hour.


say whatever it takes to make you feel better about not supporting your country and countrymen


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

carbon arrow1 said:


> mathews are made here in my home state of wisconsin in the town of Sparta.


you must be very confused. Sparta is in greece, duh... :doh:

haha


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

PONDER said:


> say whatever it takes to make you feel better about not supporting your country and countrymen


1. You don`t know the first thing about me or what I support.

2. You obviously don`t know much about business, and why they do what they do.:wink:


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Big Country said:


> 1. You don`t know the first thing about me or what I support.
> 
> 2. You obviously don`t know much about business, and why they do what they do.:wink:


i'm w/ ya there, BC, let the market dictate what gets made. When these unions back off and give a company a chance to make a product that americans want, at a price we're willing to pay, it'll come back. Until then, i'll send my money to the people who make a quality product at a price I deem fair


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Big Country said:


> If you want to blame unemployment on someone, start with the government that taxes the crap out of all business`s, and the unions that duped unskilled workers into thinking they were worth 30 bucks an hour.


thats a bold statement.Government yes, unions have helped in more ways than one. If you think i'm wrong lose your job and try to get one.


----------



## Shinigami3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


Where does this information come from? The new catalog has lots of factory photos- looks like they show you just about everything, and those sure look like Americans to me. There's even shots of limbs being made.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

bowmanhunter said:


> thats a bold statement.Government yes, unions have helped in more ways than one. *If you think i'm wrong lose your job and try to get one*.


What would that have to do with a union? Finding decent jobs is tough right now because of the economy.

Besides, I would have to fire myself to lose my job, and I am not ready to do that right now.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


This may be the all-time, most ridiculous post I have ever read on archerytalk......and that is saying something.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hoyt USA!*



Aceman said:


> I hope you are joking!!! If you are not joking I wonder where the hell you came up with that stuff. Hoyt bows from start to finish are made in Salt Lake City UT. I work at Easton (also in Salt Lake City, Ut) and I have seen the machines that Hoyt bows are made in. Easton is right across the street from Hoyt. The have a very impressive plant. I think the only exception might be the new Carbon Matrix riser.





blueglide1 said:


> They are made in Salt Lake! Utah.USA what a bunch of bone heads. LOL LMAO





Bob_Looney said:


> This is absolutely the dumbest post I have seen on here in years.
> I have been thru the plant, as have thousands of others. You can watch the process from start to finish. I walked right past one of their limb presses. Talked to the guy film dipping limbs and handles.
> The Carbon riser was developed with one of Eastons sister companies that they purchased a few years ago.
> 
> Their machined parts are made on Mori's, both horizontals and verticals, like this one:


To everyone on this thread, and especially Bob; Thank you and, Yes, Hoyt bows are made in the plant at 543 North Neil Armstrong Rd Salt Lake City, Utah, USA. I appologise for writing the BS about Hoyt bows being manufactured abroad but the reason why I did it is twofold. 

First and formost, a couple of months ago a fellow AT'er started a thread and asked the same question and NO ONE answered him. It seemed like no one even knew, or wasn't sure or just took a wild guess or whatever. And I was bummed. The whole thread went south as it became just another bashing thread like the most here on AT. So I wrote the post to get some REAL reaction and well, I got some. I have been shooting Hoyt for 15 years and know pretty much about them, there used to be a very nice aireal photo on the internet of their plant in SLC a couple of years ago with names on the different divisions and some photos taken from the outside of the buildings. I don't think anything of Hoyt or Fuse or Easton is made outside the US. Not even the Carbon Matrix. I have been there, but only with Google Earth! I live a couple of thousand miles away, as was stated earlier.

Thanks for everyones responses which actually meant something.

The second reason was, I had a so-so day and needed some cheering-up, and i must say I haven't enjoyed another thread as much in weeks. But I'm just full of Sheize so don't pay any attention to me.



MOBOW#1 said:


> Tiggie any kin to you?????:darkbeer:


And no, we are not related. But think we can put a heck of a Hoyt catalogue together, Tiggie can do the drawings and Ill do the writing!
I appologise if I offended anyone, but hey, at least we got it from the horse's mouth this time.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*hoyt bows*

6 years ago I visited the hoyt factory along with my wife. I watched the cnc machines making the risers, I watched the risers being diped to add the camo. iwatched how they made the diflection on the limbs. I watched them making there own strings and installing them. as far as the cast risers I did not see them being made nor did I see the comp. colors being painted. what I did see was the start of the alnm block, the polishing when it came out of the cnc lathe. I do not know where the cams are made. a lot of cams used to come from norway or sweden.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Well, since nobody said it yet, and somebody asked, Martin compound bows are designed and manufactured in Walla Walla, Washington. Their traditional bows are handcrafted in Washington as well, but not in the same factory as the compounds.


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

Deserthuntr said:


> To everyone on this thread, and especially Bob; Thank you and, Yes, Hoyt bows are made in the plant at 543 North Neil Armstrong Rd Salt Lake City, Utah, USA. I appologise for writing the BS about Hoyt bows being manufactured abroad but the reason why I did it is twofold.
> 
> First and formost, a couple of months ago a fellow AT'er started a thread and asked the same question and NO ONE answered him. It seemed like no one even knew, or wasn't sure or just took a wild guess or whatever. And I was bummed. The whole thread went south as it became just another bashing thread like the most here on AT. So I wrote the post to get some REAL reaction and well, I got some. I have been shooting Hoyt for 15 years and know pretty much about them, there used to be a very nice aireal photo on the internet of their plant in SLC a couple of years ago with names on the different divisions and some photos taken from the outside of the buildings. I don't think anything of Hoyt or Fuse or Easton is made outside the US. Not even the Carbon Matrix. I have been there, but only with Google Earth! I live a couple of thousand miles away, as was stated earlier.
> 
> ...


I kind of figured you were joking. I thought it was pretty insane that some people were actually believing you. Thanks for the funny post.


----------



## needmoregear (Feb 15, 2009)

bowmanhunter said:


> thats a bold statement.Government yes, unions have helped in more ways than one. If you think i'm wrong lose your job and try to get one.



There may have been a time and a place for unions back in the day, but in todays world no way! i dont believe that 2 guys who start at the same time get the exact raise when guy goes above and beyond and the other does enough to just to get bye. 

where were the unions when GM wanted to renogiate contracts? 

why does some guy on a factory line deserve to make more than a guy at McDonalds, they both push buttons? 

why in iowa do i have to pay 30% more for a foreign set of tires because of a government tax issued to buy tires from a union company? 

who gives the unions the right to picket non union labor on construction jobs? an owner is supposed to pay more for what??


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Deserthuntr said:


> ...Tiggie can do the drawings and Ill do the writing!


I bet you guys could really sell bows!:wink:

No offense taken on your post...just amazed that some folks bought into it.


----------



## bowpete (Feb 22, 2003)

*where are hoyts made?*



Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


If that is true, I'll never buy another hoyt.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Deserthuntr said:


> To everyone on this thread, and especially Bob; Thank you and, Yes, Hoyt bows are made in the plant at 543 North Neil Armstrong Rd Salt Lake City, Utah, USA. I appologise for writing the BS about Hoyt bows being manufactured abroad but the reason why I did it is twofold.
> 
> First and formost, a couple of months ago a fellow AT'er started a thread and asked the same question and NO ONE answered him. It seemed like no one even knew, or wasn't sure or just took a wild guess or whatever. And I was bummed. The whole thread went south as it became just another bashing thread like the most here on AT. So I wrote the post to get some REAL reaction and well, I got some. I have been shooting Hoyt for 15 years and know pretty much about them, there used to be a very nice aireal photo on the internet of their plant in SLC a couple of years ago with names on the different divisions and some photos taken from the outside of the buildings. I don't think anything of Hoyt or Fuse or Easton is made outside the US. Not even the Carbon Matrix. I have been there, but only with Google Earth! I live a couple of thousand miles away, as was stated earlier.
> 
> ...


 Well at least u grew a set.......Maned up....... And did not let this get 5 pages long.....Whewwwwwwww. U had me scared there for a moment.....:darkbeer:


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

needmoregear said:


> There may have been a time and a place for unions back in the day, but in todays world no way! i dont believe that 2 guys who start at the same time get the exact raise when guy goes above and beyond and the other does enough to just to get bye.
> 
> where were the unions when GM wanted to renogiate contracts?
> 
> ...


What on earth does this have to do with the topic at hand? I mean, how does this relate to the question about where a product is manufactured?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*American Made*

This whole thing could of been avoided if Hoyt had just put American made on their Catalog, bows, website etc.

More American companies should be proud to show their products are made in America. Not just Hoyt but lots of others too!.

So let's see it... "Proudly Made in America"


----------



## needmoregear (Feb 15, 2009)

High_Speed said:


> What on earth does this have to do with the topic at hand? I mean, how does this relate to the question about where a product is manufactured?


i dont know, somone else brought it up and struck a nerve... lol!


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

XForce Girl said:


> This whole thing could of been avoided if Hoyt had just put American made on their Catalog, bows, website etc.
> 
> More American companies should be proud to show their products are made in America. Not just Hoyt but lots of others too!.
> 
> So let's see it... "Proudly Made in America"


Why would they do that? Look at the big picture here. Hoyt sells internationally. They sell way (like 10 times more) target recurve bows outside of the US and sell a lot of compound bows too. They are a US company but the sell internationally like crazy, and if you get outside of the US no one really cares who made the product as long as it is a well made product.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hoyt USA*



XForce Girl said:


> This whole thing could of been avoided if Hoyt had just put American made on their Catalog, bows, website etc.
> 
> More American companies should be proud to show their products are made in America. Not just Hoyt but lots of others too!.
> 
> So let's see it... "Proudly Made in America"





Aceman said:


> Why would they do that? Look at the big picture here. Hoyt sells internationally. They sell way (like 10 times more) target recurve bows outside of the US and sell a lot of compound bows too. They are a US company but the sell internationally like crazy, and if you get outside of the US no one really cares who made the product as long as it is a well made product.


Sorry Aceman, but I tend to agree with XForce Girl. Just look at the reaction when I said that Hoyt is made in China... No offence to the Chinese, but I will not buy a bow made in China. People want to know what they are buying. And where it was made is important to many people. Remember, most Hoyts are still sold in America, if I'm not mistaken. You should be proud of Hoyt, so why not be proud of it being "made in the US"?

If you want to pick the best car in the world, then for some people it might be a German or Brittish car. And what about the best rods and reels for fishing? Probably Shimano or Ambassodor or Daiwa etc. (not made in the USA) But what if you wanted to buy the best archery equipment in the world, top of the line, state of the art? I will buy US made items, no doubt.


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

Aceman said:


> Why would they do that? Look at the big picture here. Hoyt sells internationally. They sell way (like 10 times more) target recurve bows outside of the US and sell a lot of compound bows too. They are a US company but the sell internationally like crazy, and if you get outside of the US no one really cares who made the product as long as it is a well made product.


Yep, Why else do you think they are called just Hoyt now and not Hoyt USA anymore?



Rick


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

So Hoyt, PSE, Mathews, Martin, etc. are sort of like this thread, mostly USA with a little foreign input. As in set screws.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

What a bunch of simpletons, they will believe anything thats thrown out there. The truth is Hoyt bows are made in the USA and always have been.


----------



## Laplacesdemon (Oct 6, 2009)

*Why would a company tout "Proudly made in USA"?*



Aceman said:


> Why would they do that? Look at the big picture here. Hoyt sells internationally. They sell way (like 10 times more) target recurve bows outside of the US and sell a lot of compound bows too. They are a US company but the sell internationally like crazy, and if you get outside of the US no one really cares who made the product as long as it is a well made product.


IF Hoyt or any other company intentionally downplays/avoids "Made in USA" (and I don't know if they do or not) in order to not to offend the sensibilities of foreign customers who may not be so fond of the USA, I find that disappointing. It would be akin to me pretending to be Canadian while vacationing in Europe so that I wouldn't have to deal with any negative repercussions of the locals' anti-American sentiment. Along these same lines, maybe Bowtech could rename their US military themed bows stuff like "Royal Navy" or "Republican Guard" to target specific overseas markets. I like when a company is willing to proudly tout the flag, patriotic symbolism, or "Made in USA" even though it may result in some backlash/lost business from people with anti-American leanings.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

PONDER said:


> well dont complain when you are jobless because your company sends your work to china like so many american families today.


already know that feeling. i lost my job and cant find one, my dad lost his but found one and this is my moms last week. we get by and im use to it.

all i know is im sticking to the brands im using now for the most parts cause i like how they shoot/ work.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*my 2 cents*



High_Speed said:


> I managed to get a hold of a "JD" at Hoyt just now. He SAID, and I quote "uhhhhhh........(few second pause).....All our bows are made here in Utah."
> 
> So...I dunno. If this is fact....I'm still wondering why they don't state that in any written literature that I can find...


i would imagine "made in" is a very broad term for ANY manufacturer. maybe even "assembled in" is enough to say "made in"!


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*because*



bowmanhunter said:


> thats a bold statement.Government yes, unions have helped in more ways than one. If you think i'm wrong lose your job and try to get one.


because companies can't affor to pay so many people $30.00/hour and healthcare for the whole family and now even a lot of "homosexual partners"!

i am patriotic, but not "blindly". people buy foreign products mostly because of COST. foreign employers can produce and sell many of their products much cheaper because they don't have to pay the janitor wages of an executive in the name of "fairness". somehow people in this country are of the belief that a person forms a business to make jobs for people. they form a business to get rich, not pay for people to go to the doctor. if they can afford it and do that, great, that makes their comapny more attractive to higher quality employees.

there are places in the world where wages are supposed to be "fair" and "equal", but we lost a lot of American lives fighting them so we don't have to live in a system like that.

okay, i won't "pull any punches" here :set1_punch:
it is my opinion that so many jobs are going over the ponds because Americans have become lazy and greedy!!! and have invited the government into every aspect of our lives!!!

and i won't apologize no matter how politically incorrect that statement was


----------



## Liviu (Oct 20, 2009)

Aceman said:


> They are a US company but the sell internationally like crazy, and if you get outside of the US no one really cares who made the product as long as it is a well made product.


Aceman,

I have to disagree with you here. There are people and places throughout the world that do care about the "Made in USA" label.

Maybe USA it's not what it used to be, but it's still a great country that I admired and envied for most of my childhood life, back in Romania (hell, my only wish as a kid, watching too many movies, was to drive from East to West Coast, after that I could've died happy).
And things that impressed me (and still do) the most, was your proudly affection for the _"Old Glory"_ and the ways I've seen it displayed everywhere, without ostentation, even on boxer shorts, and the _"Made in USA"_ label.

So believe me when I say, people still admire and envy your ways, and care about products made in America.
One thing I know: The Generation-X, throughout Eastern Europe is still in love with you :kiss:

Liviu
P.S. - USA is still the best place to live, right after Canada :wink:


----------



## stands4christ (Jun 4, 2008)

PONDER said:


> say whatever it takes to make you feel better about not supporting your country and countrymen


+1 I can't believe that there are so many individuals that have not opened their eyes to what is going on. Not buying products made from the US to save a dollar, but in the end cutting your own throats.:sad:


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

Laplacesdemon said:


> IF Hoyt or any other company intentionally downplays/avoids "Made in USA" (and I don't know if they do or not) in order to not to offend the sensibilities of foreign customers who may not be so fond of the USA, I find that disappointing. It would be akin to me pretending to be Canadian while vacationing in Europe so that I wouldn't have to deal with any negative repercussions of the locals' anti-American sentiment. Along these same lines, maybe Bowtech could rename their US military themed bows stuff like "Royal Navy" or "Republican Guard" to target specific overseas markets. I like when a company is willing to proudly tout the flag, patriotic symbolism, or "Made in USA" even though it may result in some backlash/lost business from people with anti-American leanings.


there's nothing like an anti-american sentiment here in France , our respective governments had different points of view regarding geopolitics that's all , you van visit us without saying you are canadian  .
french compoud's shooters buy mainly US made bows and will continue but they are also concerned about the " where it's made " thing . 
you'll have a hard time selling a chinese made bow here like any other stuff. 
a cool name fot a bowtech bow shoul be " french foreign legion " :shade:
we also like to support our economy ...in this order : national then european/occidental (american ) then the rest of the world ...we also lost a lot of jobs due to massive oversea's import 
last year a rumor start about the Hoyt 900CX ( blue ones )ILF target limbs , saying it was made in china . nobody (international rep , staff shooters ) was able to bring the truth about it so the Hoyt reputation suffered a bit .


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*Canada*

Canada, yeah right, i always wanted to know what it would feel like to be a popsicle.

you people up there really have truly great wilderness hunting and fishing and will for years, if they don't take ALL your guns from you!

also, i wouldn't want to be in your sures if i had a chronic disease and/or needed surgery. but it's a great place if you catch a cold which most likely is quite often(see popsicle). 

and don't forget you have those gorgice French girls up there(hairy armpits or not).

in all seriousness, i remember my father buying a brand new Ford F150 back in '87 that was "assembled in Canada". great truck. 

it really is a beautiful country up there, even though i disagree with the socialist practices they have acquired. the USA is in the same boat anyway and you got the great wilderness and aren't expected to be "world police".


----------



## Liviu (Oct 20, 2009)

shortarrow said:


> Canada, yeah right, ...
> 
> if they don't take ALL your guns from you!


They are scrapping the "gun registry program" as we type



shortarrow said:


> the socialist practices they have acquired


We're not as socialist as one migh think, well at least not in Alberta. Heck, the Tories usually get around 60% up here.

As for the hairy armpits, I can tell that you too belive they're sexy, don't you .


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Big Country said:


> If you want to blame unemployment on someone, start with the government that taxes the crap out of all business`s, and the unions that duped unskilled workers into thinking they were worth 30 bucks an hour.


*Winner!!!*


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

most pointless thread ever


----------



## FITZGERALD (Nov 15, 2009)

shortarrow said:


> because companies can't affor to pay so many people $30.00/hour and healthcare for the whole family and now even a lot of "homosexual partners"!
> 
> i am patriotic, but not "blindly". people buy foreign products mostly because of COST. foreign employers can produce and sell many of their products much cheaper because they don't have to pay the janitor wages of an executive in the name of "fairness". somehow people in this country are of the belief that a person forms a business to make jobs for people. they form a business to get rich, not pay for people to go to the doctor. if they can afford it and do that, great, that makes their comapny more attractive to higher quality employees.
> 
> ...


x2 :thumbs_up i will absolutely buy a product from another country if it is better quality than the same product made here in the US! only an idiot would spend their money on a product if it was inferior simply b/c of the location on the planet it was made! the world is gettin smaller every day and your fighting a losing battle. there is nothing wrong with supporting a man on the other side of the world who works just as hard to build a product and more than likely gets payed way less to do it to support his family just like any american does. im thankful everyday that i was born in america and proud to be one but cant stand ppl who think they are actually better than others b/c theyre american. trace back your ancestry and see if your family was an original american or an immigrant from another country. im not sayin this directly towards anyone and dont want to offend but God does not see color or countries! buying your products from a neighbor down the street to support him and his family is awesome and a wonderful thing to do but do it cause he's your neighbor not b/c he's American!!! sorry guys im done and i am for buying products that support americans but just not SOLELY!:smile:


----------



## IlBuckMaster (Nov 14, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> This whole thing could of been avoided if Hoyt had just put American made on their Catalog, bows, website etc.
> 
> More American companies should be proud to show their products are made in America. Not just Hoyt but lots of others too!.
> 
> So let's see it... "Proudly Made in America"



You do realize that Hoyt Bows are sold all over the world? And that Made in America is a marketing campaign that works in only one country? And from the results of this thread - it apparently isn't all that good of a strategy.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*well*



stands4christ said:


> +1 I can't believe that there are so many individuals that have not opened their eyes to what is going on. Not buying products made from the US to save a dollar, but in the end cutting your own throats.:sad:


of course to save a dollar. if the US comapnies want our business, why don't they drop their prices that dollar?


----------



## fireman070472 (Nov 19, 2009)

Unions came about in this country because of big companies taking advantage of "US" blue collar workers, same thing all companies are still trying to do today. I never would have had half of the things I did or been able to go on vacations growing up if it wasn't for my dad being a union milwright. He made a livable wage then, unions are fighting for a livable wage, standardized work weeks and quality health ins now. How many people here really believe that minimum wage is something you can survive on? If you think you can I challenge you to quit your desk jockey white collar job and go to work at McDonalds flipping burgers, and at the end of the work week pay your bills, buy groceries, set money back for your kids education, take them on a vacation, buy them christmas and b-day presents, and still be able to go out and buy that new bow, arrows, or take your kid out west elk hunting on that minimum wage that for so many people in this country is all they have to live on because thier job was sent overseas so comapny x can make it cheaper but still charge the AMERICAN PUBLIC more. It amazes me how many people have a negative image of unions, unions are here for all workers of this country fighting for you, not against you. This message is brought to you by a PROUD AMERICAN AND UNION WORKER.


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

now how many people take their all american made bows and drive toyotas in the woods?


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Hoyt bows are made in Salt Lake City, UT.

Call them


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

High_Speed said:


> Now I want to clearly state here that I am not trying to bash any manufacturer, especially not Hoyt. I think Hoyt makes a great bow. But I also think Bowtech, Mathews, PSE, Bear....they all make a pretty good bow, I think.
> 
> I'm just curious, because I'm in the market for a bow, and I kinda want to make sure I buy from a 100% American company. Call me crazy...I'm just that way.


Im the same way as you. Thats part of the reason i shoot all Black Gold sights, Ripcord rests, and Tightspot quivers.


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

fireman070472 said:


> It amazes me how many people have a negative image of unions, unions are here for all workers of this country fighting for you, not against you. This message is brought to you by a PROUD AMERICAN AND UNION WORKER.


I wonder why? Unions are nothing but greed.:thumbs_do


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

stewart76 said:


> now how many people take their all american made bows and drive toyotas in the woods?


I do but i had a chevy and got tired of fixing the dang thing. I'll spend my extra money each month on accessories for my truck or more hunting gear instead of repairs.


----------



## fireman070472 (Nov 19, 2009)

mobowhntr said:


> I wonder why? Unions are nothing but greed.:thumbs_do


I suppose you think big business is Robin Hood too? If you think it is okay for companies to keep sending american jobs to 3rd world countries, quit your white collar desk jockey job and goto work at McDonald's for minimum wage, where you will be lucky if you get 40 hours a week and health ins, let alone be able to pay your bills, enjoy your hobbies, and continue to live the lifestyle you are right now!!!!!!!!!! Then after you have lost everything or had to sell it off to try and stay afloat, report back here and let us all know what you think about sending all of our good paying jobs to other countries so big business can pad its pockets a little more.


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

fireman070472 said:


> I suppose you think big business is Robin Hood too? If you think it is okay for companies to keep sending american jobs to 3rd world countries, quit your white collar desk jockey job and goto work at McDonald's for minimum wage, where you will be lucky if you get 40 hours a week and health ins, let alone be able to pay your bills, enjoy your hobbies, and continue to live the lifestyle you are right now!!!!!!!!!! Then after you have lost everything or had to sell it off to try and stay afloat, report back here and let us all know what you think about sending all of our good paying jobs to other countries so big business can pad its pockets a little more.


Overpaid Union workers and Taxes are what sends jobs to Third World Countries. I dont sit behind a desk and I am struggling hard to make it right now but I sure dont need no Union or Government handout coming to my rescue. I would rather work 2 jobs. Pure greed.:thumbs_do


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

mobowhntr said:


> Overpaid Union workers and Taxes are what sends jobs to Third World Countries. I dont sit behind a desk and I am struggling hard to make it right now but I sure dont need no Union or Government handout coming to my rescue. I would rather work 2 jobs. Pure greed.:thumbs_do


just wondering where you get this from?


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

OH YEAH I'M LOSEING MY JOB TOMORROW!!!!!! JUST IN TIME FOR THE HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry: JOB GOING TO CHINA AND MEXICO!!!!!!!


----------



## fireman070472 (Nov 19, 2009)

mobowhntr said:


> Overpaid Union workers and Taxes are what sends jobs to Third World Countries. I dont sit behind a desk and I am struggling hard to make it right now but I sure dont need no Union or Government handout coming to my rescue. I would rather work 2 jobs. Pure greed.:thumbs_do


The only greed comes from big business, as I stated before unions are to protect and fight for the workers so that you don't have to struggle or work two jobs. IF companies would keep the jobs here and pay people a livable wage, the American public would have money to put back into the economy. It sure did seem to work for Americans in the past, you made a good wage, the wife was able to stay at home with the kids, and everybody was able to live a decent life. Now it takes both the husband and wife working to support a family working all different hours and weekends, while the kids have to baby sit themselves because mom and dad can't afford daycare even though they both work. Where do you get your facts on unions being nothing but greed? You are not a union worker. I am, and I know exactely where my dues money goes, $23.00 a month is what I pay to my union for me to make $30.00 an hour on my check, how greedy is that? How can anyone consider me making $30.00 an hour to be too much money when big business ceo's are making thousands of dollars a day, ie, the ceo of Caterpillar, Jim Owens, was paid $9.77 million for one year,5 yr compensation is $25.89 million. But you want to say unions and union workers are greedy. Your thoughts and ideas seem to be pretty backwards about who is greedy and who isn't. Btw, if you don't believe me, google him. I live in the Peoria area, headquarters of Cat, they complain everyday about not making money, but are reporting record profits every quarter. So who is GREEDY?


----------



## fireman070472 (Nov 19, 2009)

RUTTING BULL said:


> just wondering where you get this from?


x2!


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

MY boss and ceo get a 6 million a year salary plus a porshe and a condo and a membership to a private golf club and said the workers need to sacrafice more to save jobs!!!!!! never said the 7 guys makeing millions need to cut back! the big shots are the greedy ones guys dont let them fool you. our products cost about 2 million to make so what is a fair wage we should make? $8 a hr or $20? there bonus in a year are more than I'll make in a lifetime and they say we make to much money? doesnt matter now my kids will be home alone so me and mamma can work 2 jobs a peice to get buy. all that schooling I did was worth nothing in the end I guess. no such thing as skilled labor only cheap labor


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

High_Speed said:


> I've been googling for a half hour already, and I can't find anywhere on Hoyts website that they say "Made in America" or anything like that.
> 
> So...where are Hoyt bows manufactured? They ARE made in the USA, aren't they?


I believe in a sweat shop in Sumatra. he he he he he

UTAH!!!!!!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

RUTTING BULL said:


> MY boss and ceo get a 6 million a year salary plus a porshe and a condo and a membership to a private golf club and said the workers need to sacrafice more to save jobs!!!!!! never said the 7 guys makeing millions need to cut back! the big shots are the greedy ones guys dont let them fool you. our products cost about 2 million to make so what is a fair wage we should make? $8 a hr or $20? there bonus in a year are more than I'll make in a lifetime and they say we make to much money? doesnt matter now my kids will be home alone so me and mamma can work 2 jobs a peice to get buy. all that schooling I did was worth nothing in the end I guess. no such thing as skilled labor only cheap labor


Typical American way of thinking.

Don`t worry about what the big cheese is making.....it ain`t your concern.

You are hired to do a certain job. That job is worth X amount per hour or year depending on whether you are non-exempt or exempt.

The fallacy that a high school graduate performing a job that anybody with an IQ of 90 can master in a few weeks is worth 30 bucks an hour is nearly as much to blame for companies going overseas as is the government is.

BTW, all unions are not the same. Many unions are still viable, and not detrimental to companies, but the big ones.......UAW, United Steel Workers, and Teamsters.....outrageous.:thumbs_do


----------



## fireman070472 (Nov 19, 2009)

Cheap Labor is what big business is striving for with so called global economy! Wrap it in 80 grit, toss the lube and bend over america, it only hurts for a little while!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

fireman070472 said:


> Cheap Labor is what big business is striving for with so called global economy! Wrap it in 80 grit, toss the lube and bend over america, it only hurts for a little while!


No, they are looking for less government intrusion, less extortion that the feds call taxes, and less strongarm tactics from union officials that protect worthless hourly employees who are working at an outrageously inflated rate.

Companies go overseas for 2 reasons......

1. Taxed to death by a socialist government that is growing out of control and expects the private sector to foot the bill.
2. Inflated labor costs


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> I respectfully have to disagree with this one. With the country being sold out from under us, we all need to support the companies that have decided to fight the powers that be and produce products over here.



I agree 100% :thumbs_up


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

Big Country said:


> Typical American way of thinking.
> 
> Don`t worry about what the big cheese is making.....it ain`t your concern.
> 
> ...


not high school graduate but a schooled skilled trade graduate! just saying theres no such thing as skilled labor just cheap labor!!! so you think the ceo's should make millions and the workers make $8 a hour?


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

why shouldn't we worry what the ceo's are makeing? there not the owner of the company so why not worry they get 1 million bucks plus up to 6 million in bonusus and say us workers need to give up are wages and work for just enough that we dont quilify for welfare? this company had record years the last 5! and we workers need to sacrafice more?!! why do you assume I am just high school educated and my job can be done by anyone? without the schooling and traing I've gone thru?


----------



## fireman070472 (Nov 19, 2009)

Big Country said:


> No, they are looking for less government intrusion, less extortion that the feds call taxes, and less strongarm tactics from union officials that protect worthless hourly employees who are working at an outrageously inflated rate.
> 
> Companies go overseas for 2 reasons......
> 
> ...


So, because I am not salary I am a worthless hourly employee? That's great to know. I am FIREFIGHTER and a UNION CARPENTER, two jobs that you couldn't handle on your best day. I don't hesitate to run into a fully involved structure with nothing more than an axe or haligan to search for missing victims, or cut an individual out of mangled mess that used to be a car. Also I am one of the first people on the job to teach an apprentice the right way to do the job, I didn't go through the apprenticeship for nothing, I was there to learn and make the most of myself, you know something else, every person I went through that apprenticeship with was there for the same reasons. Because of those reasons and the fact that we are backed by a UNION we all are highly trained and well paid individuals. Hell man, I am constantly training for both of my jobs so that I am able to keep myself up to date with all of the latest. So please tell me again how worthless I and all of my UNION brothers and sisters are! Keep this in mind too, I might be that worthless person that saves your [email protected] someday


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

RUTTING BULL said:


> not high school graduate but a schooled skilled trade graduate! just saying theres no such thing as skilled labor just cheap labor!!! so you think the ceo's should make millions and the workers make $8 a hour?


I think that only the monster companies have CEO`s that make those numbers. Actually, I don`t think that, I know that.

Do I agree with it? Nope, I think the board of directors are crazy to put up with it, but it is a good ol boys club that is tough to crack.

Even with the crazy salaries and perks some of these CEO`s get, it is a drop in the bucket compared to taxes and labor costs.

There are very few major corporations that have even janitors making less than 12-14 bucks an hour.

Here is an example of what unskilled labor making over $70.00 per hour including benefits does........my latest pickup truck stickered at over $52,000.00

While some assembly line workers might be worth 1 million bucks a year at something.....there is nobody in this WORLD worth the hourly rate paid for unskilled labor on an auto assembly line.

Steel workers? We all have friends or family members who have bragged for years about sleeping for hours on the job. They make serious hourly rates, and again, for unskilled labor. These are not trained technicians with skills learned in a classroom, these are not engineers with even more classroom training. They are people who perform unskilled jobs for BIG money, and BIG benefits.

Now........Hoyt bows are made COMPLETELY in SLC, Utah.


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

monster company like general electric? bingo!! thats the one!


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

GE IS THE LARGEST EMPLOYER IN THE WORLD i THINK THEY COUNT AS A MONSTER COMPANY


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

fireman070472 said:


> So, because I am not salary I am a worthless hourly employee? That's great to know. I am FIREFIGHTER and a UNION CARPENTER, two jobs that you couldn't handle on your best day. I don't hesitate to run into a fully involved structure with nothing more than an axe or haligan to search for missing victims, or cut an individual out of mangled mess that used to be a car. Also I am one of the first people on the job to teach an apprentice the right way to do the job, I didn't go through the apprenticeship for nothing, I was there to learn and make the most of myself, you know something else, every person I went through that apprenticeship with was there for the same reasons. Because of those reasons and the fact that we are backed by a UNION we all are highly trained and well paid individuals. Hell man, I am constantly training for both of my jobs so that I am able to keep myself up to date with all of the latest. So please tell me again how worthless I and all of my UNION brothers and sisters are!


I never said you were worthless....that is your emotionally driven defense kicking in.

Paid city fireman? Dangerous job that involves saving lives and property. You are worth whatever you get.

Union construction guy? Remember me saying that several unions are still viable? Did I mention construction unions? No I did not. The reason I did not is because those construction trade unions can and will fire lazy union workers. They will not protect those workers even when they know the worker deserves to go.

You are getting all emotional here, and not thinking straight. And please do not think I am patronizing you.....if you would have said you were a UAW worker, well, i already addressed that job.:smile:


----------



## fireman070472 (Nov 19, 2009)

Big Country said:


> I never said you were worthless....that is your emotionally driven defense kicking in.
> 
> Paid city fireman? Dangerous job that involves saving lives and property. You are worth whatever you get.
> 
> ...



All jobs have lazy workers, wether it be a union job or an office job, so let's keep it all fair. My dad is retired from the UAW, he is far from lazy or worthless, his knowledge still amazes people to this day. To say that 95% or more of the UAW workers at CAT are not lazy and worthless would be an understatement, the line workers are given a production quota to meet on a daily basis, if they don't, they can be released for failing to perform thier job duties. Where do you get your info on said unions? What kind of work do you do that makes you think these said unions are so bad? These are everyday people trying not lose what they and others before them have fought to get and keep so people like you can have a good life. What has big business done to help the american worker?


----------



## corjen1 (Oct 31, 2009)

fireman070472 said:


> The only greed comes from big business, as I stated before unions are to protect and fight for the workers so that you don't have to struggle or work two jobs. IF companies would keep the jobs here and pay people a livable wage, the American public would have money to put back into the economy. It sure did seem to work for Americans in the past, you made a good wage, the wife was able to stay at home with the kids, and everybody was able to live a decent life. Now it takes both the husband and wife working to support a family working all different hours and weekends, while the kids have to baby sit themselves because mom and dad can't afford daycare even though they both work. Where do you get your facts on unions being nothing but greed? You are not a union worker. I am, and I know exactely where my dues money goes, $23.00 a month is what I pay to my union for me to make $30.00 an hour on my check, how greedy is that? How can anyone consider me making $30.00 an hour to be too much money when big business ceo's are making thousands of dollars a day, ie, the ceo of Caterpillar, Jim Owens, was paid $9.77 million for one year,5 yr compensation is $25.89 million. But you want to say unions and union workers are greedy. Your thoughts and ideas seem to be pretty backwards about who is greedy and who isn't. Btw, if you don't believe me, google him. I live in the Peoria area, headquarters of Cat, they complain everyday about not making money, but are reporting record profits every quarter. So who is GREEDY?


You forgot to add, standing up for and the protection of lazy stand arounds who spend more time in the union office complaining about how they are getting screwed than they do working on the job they are being paid for.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

fireman070472 said:


> Unions came about in this country because of big companies taking advantage of "US" blue collar workers, same thing all companies are still trying to do today. I never would have had half of the things I did or been able to go on vacations growing up if it wasn't for my dad being a union milwright. He made a livable wage then, unions are fighting for a livable wage, standardized work weeks and quality health ins now. How many people here really believe that minimum wage is something you can survive on? If you think you can I challenge you to quit your desk jockey white collar job and go to work at McDonalds flipping burgers, and at the end of the work week pay your bills, buy groceries, set money back for your kids education, take them on a vacation, buy them christmas and b-day presents, and still be able to go out and buy that new bow, arrows, or take your kid out west elk hunting on that minimum wage that for so many people in this country is all they have to live on because thier job was sent overseas so comapny x can make it cheaper but still charge the AMERICAN PUBLIC more. It amazes me how many people have a negative image of unions, unions are here for all workers of this country fighting for you, not against you. This message is brought to you by a PROUD AMERICAN AND UNION WORKER.



WRONG! They exist for the purpose of funneling cash and votes to the democratic party.

My Brother is a union millwright.
He is pro life, pro second amendment, he is all for lower taxes, he believes that the government should have to live within their means, the same as the rest of us...however...he would never vote for ANY republican candidate, not even for Sheriff or dog catcher.
Why?
Because "I gotta vote my job first".

Translation- I have to swallow my beliefs and vote for who the union says I should vote for, if I want to keep the artificially high standard of living I have grown accustomed to.

The very idea of union labor is rooted in socialism. Everyone is equal. The laziest, dumbest, most unskilled man on the job gets paid the same wage as the smartest, hardest working, most skilled man out there, and THAT my friends is unamerican.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

All Hoyts are manufactured in Salt Lake City, Utah! wow who comes up with this stuff!


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> i respectfully have to disagree with this one. With the country being sold out from under us, we all need to support the companies that have decided to fight the powers that be and produce products over here.


x2 cmon man!!!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Hoosierflogger said:


> The laziest, dumbest, most unskilled man on the job gets paid the same wage as the smartest, hardest working, most skilled man out there, and THAT my friends is unamerican.


Not in my union. Be a lazy dumbass and you're walking.  And we don't have to vote for anyone. I voted Constitution Party last election and will again just as many of my union brothers did. My union is cool with that. We are educated in safety and new materials and procedures constantly and are the best trained at what we do. 

Of course I work construction. Construction unions are a great thing, too. And the #203 treats me well and keeps me working as the skilled tradesman I am.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Buster of Xs said:


> Not in my union. Be a lazy dumbass and you're walking.  And we don't have to vote for anyone. I voted Constitution Party last election and will again just as many of my union brothers did. My union is cool with that. We are educated in safety and new materials and procedures constantly and are the best trained at what we do.
> 
> Of course I work construction. Construction unions are a great thing, too. And the #203 treats me well and keeps me working as the skilled tradesman I am.


I'm glad to hear that.

I would be curious to know if they spend your dues, donating to political parties or campaigns though.
If they do not, and as you say, they don't defend the useless, then I say kudos.

The only first hand experience I have had with unions are as follows.

1. United food and grocers.
When I was 18, I worked at a grocery chain store, making 2-1/2 times minimum wage stocking dairy. I loved the job and the pay. The meat cutters (who made 4 times what I did) didn't get the raise they had expected, so they decided WE  would go on strike. The management said if you strike you will force us out of business. We did...and we did. The building sat empty for 20 years after that, and I decided,I would never again buy into the union mentality.

2. Millwrights.
My brother...I explained this in an earlier post.

3. International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers
I have a good friend who is in this cult...er um union. They (at least the one here local) spend an enormous amount of member monies to support ONLY "democrat" candidates, and they will not tolerate opposing views from the members. They also hold regular propaganda meetings and strong arm sessions to "encourage" members to see things in the right perspective.

4. Teamsters.
I worked for several years as a diesel mechanic at a truck stop. We did a lot of work for 2 "big name" trucking companies who pull tandem trailers. I got a call one day from a driver who needed a tire, he was LITERALY across the street from me at another truck stop (80 yards away). I said bring it over. He said he couldn't move it because he was out of hours. I had to go across the street and mount a tire in the snow, because he was too lazy to drive across the street. It cost them almost two hundred dollars for the job that I would have charged twenty for in my shop. I told him he was lucky he didn't work for me, because this would be his last day. He said "They can't fire me I'm a Teamster"

So while I will admit that there may be some exceptions (such as in your case) you can see where my impressions are founded.


----------



## fireman070472 (Nov 19, 2009)

Buster of Xs said:


> Not in my union. Be a lazy dumbass and you're walking.  And we don't have to vote for anyone. I voted Constitution Party last election and will again just as many of my union brothers did. My union is cool with that. We are educated in safety and new materials and procedures constantly and are the best trained at what we do.
> 
> Of course I work construction. Construction unions are a great thing, too. And the #203 treats me well and keeps me working as the skilled tradesman I am.


x2! All of the unions around here will not tolerate the lazy person who wants to complain more than work. You can try to be that way, but they will boot your [email protected] out so fast your head will spin for a month. Notice I say UNIONS! My union doesn't dictate or try to tell me who to vote either, they support the best person for the job.


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

I also know there is a video somewhere on the internet that gives you a tour of the PSE plant and you can see they make thier bows here in the USA. Now after saying that I have seen the cheapy bow they sell ( I can't remember the model ) had a label on it where it was made over seas. But from the Nova on up they are made right here.


----------



## fireman070472 (Nov 19, 2009)

> [/QUOTE
> 
> The very idea of union labor is rooted in socialism. Everyone is equal. The laziest, dumbest, most unskilled man on the job gets paid the same wage as the smartest, hardest working, most skilled man out there, and THAT my friends is unamerican.


Research history on this. Unions came about because of companies taking advantage of the worker. If it wasn't for unions we all would still be getting paid in company script that could only be spent at the company store, there wouldn't be an 8 hour work day, none of us would be enjoying the benifits we have now. Companies would be able to do whatever they wanted.


----------



## AllFab (Oct 7, 2008)

*Made in USA in print on Hoyt web site.*

It took 2 min. on google to find this. Now I have to get back to work. Hope this helps. I just love a Hoyt bow!

http://www.hoyt.com/community/article_detail.php?id=28

Scroll down to the last line.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

viperarcher said:


> All Hoyts are manufactured in Salt Lake City, Utah! wow who comes up with this stuff!


i agree, simple and to the point. my shop owner got a tour of the plant and watched riser being milled, strings being made, etc.. dave cousins described the limb process which he has observed. this pic shows the plant to be more than an assembly/shipping facility.


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

stewart76 said:


> now how many people take their all american made bows and drive toyotas in the woods?


I do! :darkbeer:

Love my Tacoma!
My Toyota was made in Freemont, California.


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

I take my Hoyt (or Elite) into the woods while driving my American made 4Runner


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Actually you are all wrong..Hoyt bows are made atop Mt Olympus and send to us mortals as a gift from the gods..:angel:


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Unions workers don`t get payed for what they do..they get paid for being in
the Union....just like Iam sure minorities feel the same way about affirmative
action as do union workers...getting paid to be a monority...its unAmerican
goes agasinst free enterpize...but the only time I had health insurance is
when I was in the Teamsters Union (Valet car parker) for 5 years..funny I
have work most of my life..but if I quit my job I guess I could get on welfare
and get some health insurance....Oh and my Easton hip quiver is made in 
China.....

bigbucks170


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

People are not dieing to get out of this counrty..but they are dieing trying to
get in....must tell ya somthing.......


bigbucks170


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

all these bow companies have something on there bow that wasnt produced in USA...bow may well have been assembled here...and some do have some usa made parts...but something on any of the major bow companies wasnt produced in USA.


----------



## KPD007 (Jan 27, 2008)

Big Country said:


> If you want to blame unemployment on someone, start with the government that taxes the crap out of all business`s, and the unions that duped unskilled workers into thinking they were worth 30 bucks an hour.


Well said. And I agree with everything else you have said in your posts in this thread. Thank you for saying it. I am a union member and happy to say that my $56 monthly dues are not completely wasted.....last two elections my BOD and the membership supported two different Republicans. 

Both lost to rival Dems who had the support of the teachers, UAW, firefighters, plumbers, electricians....you get the idea. We stood alone and will continue to do so. Fortunately those I work with (most of them anyway) understand that socialism is BAD. Especially when you run out of other peoples money to waste.

Regards,
KPD


----------



## habanero (Sep 16, 2009)

I've read nothing on here from a business owners point of view concerning unions so here it is-
Unions were valuable at one time and that time has passed. No matter how anyone tries to justify it paying a man $50+ dollars an hour to do a job that anyone can be trained to do in a day is insane, and drives up the cost of goods for everyone. How many people here DON'T know someone in the union bragging about how little they can do and still get paid? I bet not many, I can think of plenty myself and I'm just one person. Everyone who works for me has an incentive to do better work, and more efficiently- if they do they get a raise, if they don't they get fired and replaced with someone who will. How is that not fair? Tho one who tries gets rewarded the one who doesn't get's to find a job that will tolerate his lack of effort
everybody wins.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

keb73 said:


> Actually you are all wrong..Hoyt bows are made atop Mt Olympus and send to us mortals as a gift from the gods..:angel:


Why have your gods forsaken you?




Mt.Olympus,Greece!


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

fireman070472 said:


> Research history on this. Unions came about because of companies taking advantage of the worker. If it wasn't for unions we all would still be getting paid in company script that could only be spent at the company store, there wouldn't be an 8 hour work day, none of us would be enjoying the benifits we have now. Companies would be able to do whatever they wanted.


I did not read all of this thread, just this last page. I totally agree with what you are saying. IF people would do a little research they would learn a lot about the good things the Unions have done for ALL workers, not just union workers. Trouble is not many people take the time to do any research, they would rather just bash the unions and the people. Sad.

I am a retired UAW worker and Proud of it.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

tek said:


> I did not read all of this thread, just this last page. I totally agree with what you are saying. IF people would do a little research they would learn a lot about the good things the Unions have done for ALL workers, not just union workers. Trouble is not many people take the time to do any research, they would rather just bash the unions and the people. Sad.
> 
> I am a retired UAW worker and Proud of it.


Many of us have researched it way before Archery Talk existed.

Of course unions did wonderful things for both union and non-union workers to right the wrongs of the likes of Mellon`s and Carnegie`s.

Then the unions(some of them) morphed into entities as bad or worse than the tyrants they saved the workers from. and your UAW was as big an offender as any.

That is the sad truth.....


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> many of us have researched it way before archery talk existed.
> 
> Of course unions did wonderful things for both union and non-union workers to right the wrongs of the likes of mellon`s and carnegie`s.
> 
> ...


+1.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey you Hoyt,Union and Republican boys all got something in common.........



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

So do you all agree that Hoyt is still made in the U.S.A.?
View attachment 674046


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

habanero said:


> I've read nothing on here from a business owners point of view concerning unions so here it is-
> Unions were valuable at one time and that time has passed. No matter how anyone tries to justify it paying a man $50+ dollars an hour to do a job that anyone can be trained to do in a day is insane, and drives up the cost of goods for everyone. How many people here DON'T know someone in the union bragging about how little they can do and still get paid? I bet not many, I can think of plenty myself and I'm just one person. Everyone who works for me has an incentive to do better work, and more efficiently- if they do they get a raise, if they don't they get fired and replaced with someone who will. How is that not fair? Tho one who tries gets rewarded the one who doesn't get's to find a job that will tolerate his lack of effort
> everybody wins.


Yep...not many would go out and start their own business and invite the union in! If you didn't have the guts to start it stay out of my wallet and dang sure don't think you know how to run it better than me!


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

twisted1600 said:


> Hey you Hoyt,Union and Republican boys all got something in common.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well since they are, yes


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

I think allot of people have a major misconception about union workers not all of us are democrats or socialists I'm a union pipe fitter and I'm in the union because it ensures I get paid a fair wage for all the training, practice, and skill I have in my particular field


----------



## fireman070472 (Nov 19, 2009)

habanero said:


> I've read nothing on here from a business owners point of view concerning unions so here it is-
> Unions were valuable at one time and that time has passed. No matter how anyone tries to justify it paying a man $50+ dollars an hour to do a job that anyone can be trained to do in a day is insane, and drives up the cost of goods for everyone. How many people here DON'T know someone in the union bragging about how little they can do and still get paid? I bet not many, I can think of plenty myself and I'm just one person. Everyone who works for me has an incentive to do better work, and more efficiently- if they do they get a raise, if they don't they get fired and replaced with someone who will. How is that not fair? Tho one who tries gets rewarded the one who doesn't get's to find a job that will tolerate his lack of effort
> everybody wins.


TRAINED IN A DAY? I would love to see you or anyone else on this board learn to do either of my jobs (firefighter/union carpenter) in a day! I am learning new things everyday.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

fireman070472 said:


> TRAINED IN A DAY? I would love to see you or anyone else on this board learn to do either of my jobs (firefighter/union carpenter) in a day! I am learning new things everyday.


The people who have gone into detail about which unions are helping to destroy industry in this country have stated clearly that your two chosen fields are NOT the problem ones.

Not sure why you cannot see that?

And BTW, some of us were firefighters and construction guys in years past.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

fireman070472 said:


> The only greed comes from big business, as I stated before unions are to protect and fight for the workers so that you don't have to struggle or work two jobs. IF companies would keep the jobs here and pay people a livable wage, the American public would have money to put back into the economy. It sure did seem to work for Americans in the past, you made a good wage, the wife was able to stay at home with the kids, and everybody was able to live a decent life. Now it takes both the husband and wife working to support a family working all different hours and weekends, while the kids have to baby sit themselves because mom and dad can't afford daycare even though they both work. Where do you get your facts on unions being nothing but greed? You are not a union worker. I am, and I know exactely where my dues money goes, $23.00 a month is what I pay to my union for me to make $30.00 an hour on my check, how greedy is that? How can anyone consider me making $30.00 an hour to be too much money when big business ceo's are making thousands of dollars a day, ie, the ceo of Caterpillar, Jim Owens, was paid $9.77 million for one year,5 yr compensation is $25.89 million. But you want to say unions and union workers are greedy. Your thoughts and ideas seem to be pretty backwards about who is greedy and who isn't. Btw, if you don't believe me, google him. I live in the Peoria area, headquarters of Cat, they complain everyday about not making money, but are reporting record profits every quarter. So who is GREEDY?


THAT IS BECAUSE THEY ARE CEOs. geezus. why SHOULDN"T they make THAT? go become a CEO then. instead of spending all that money on hunting and family vacations, get the schooling needed and devote your life to your job. i AM in a union, LOCAL 1776. and i have voted for a governor that wanted to take my job, because i actually think my job is bogus.

maybe we have to work so much to pay for all the entitlements that are given out in the name of "fairness". you don't think unions are ever in bed with the CEOs???

people like you cannoot think outsi...aaahhhhhhh nevermind


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

habanero said:


> I've read nothing on here from a business owners point of view concerning unions so here it is-
> Unions were valuable at one time and that time has passed. No matter how anyone tries to justify it paying a man $50+ dollars an hour to do a job that anyone can be trained to do in a day is insane, and drives up the cost of goods for everyone. How many people here DON'T know someone in the union bragging about how little they can do and still get paid? I bet not many, I can think of plenty myself and I'm just one person. Everyone who works for me has an incentive to do better work, and more efficiently- if they do they get a raise, if they don't they get fired and replaced with someone who will. How is that not fair? Tho one who tries gets rewarded the one who doesn't get's to find a job that will tolerate his lack of effort
> everybody wins.


WRONG, not EVERYONE wins...the lazy @$$e$ LOSE. i love hearing about guys making $30.00+/hour brag about how when their specific job isn't going, they are not permitted to be told to do something else that day but must get paid. ever hear of Bethlehem Steel(oh, we're living here in Allentown). i had a buddy who got more sleep at work than he ever got at home. he woke up to take a shower there because it was provided and was permitted during work time.

where do people get this belief that EVERYONE deserves 2 cars and a house with a white picket fence and Fito peeing on it while Johnny and Sally throw baseball?


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

gnam said:


> I think allot of people have a major misconception about union workers not all of us are democrats or socialists I'm a union pipe fitter and I'm in the union because it ensures I get paid a fair wage for all the training, practice, and skill I have in my particular field


don't you think the better ones should make more and the lousy ones make less?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm in a construction related union. It provides me with work (better than the job center or any other job placement service), keeps me in the field I am trained in, provides training and education to make me valuable in the workplace and market, pays me a fair wage for a fair day's work, and, some here would say most importantly, it provides me with pension, annuities and FULL HEALTH INSURANCE. Now, in a time when the dimwits in government office are threatening to socialize healthcare and unemployment is running rampant, you'd think that even the most staunch of neo-cons would find that a damned good thing.  Someone needs to get their healthcare from some place besides the Fed and someone needs to pay lots of taxes to pay for all that healthcare. 

Peace out, my arrow hurtling brothers. :shade:


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

Well being ISO:9001 certified doesn't matter where it's made... as long as it doesnt break when you shoot it...


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

PS: Hoyt bows are American-freakin'-made! :rock:


----------



## fireman070472 (Nov 19, 2009)

shortarrow said:


> THAT IS BECAUSE THEY ARE CEOs. geezus. why SHOULDN"T they make THAT? go become a CEO then. instead of spending all that money on hunting and family vacations, get the schooling needed and devote your life to your job. i AM in a union, LOCAL 1776. and i have voted for a governor that wanted to take my job, because i actually think my job is bogus.
> 
> maybe we have to work so much to pay for all the entitlements that are given out in the name of "fairness". you don't think unions are ever in bed with the CEOs???
> 
> people like you cannoot think outsi...aaahhhhhhh nevermind


I hope your Gov. takes your job then. Anyone that is dumb enough to not protect what they have and have earned does not deserve it anyways. Let me know how your new minimum wage job with no bene's is working out for you too, if you can find one in this economy. Why should a CEO make multi millions a year while at the same time the people who are making him that money have to take pay cuts? Where is the fairness in that? I can think alot further outside of the box than what you can, BUB! I just happen to strongly believe in protecting what I have, I don't want to ever have to struggle with finances again.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Big Country said:


> Many of us have researched it way before Archery Talk existed.
> 
> Of course unions did wonderful things for both union and non-union workers to right the wrongs of the likes of Mellon`s and Carnegie`s.
> 
> ...


No truer words my friend. I was fired from a job I worked very hard at and was moving up. My record was spotless, but a jealous manager who thought I was going to have his job because I knew it better than him and because I got him in trouble with a higher up for doing things against company policy and a governmentals regulations. He pinned some crap on me including theft, which I had receipts for, and also made the contents of my employee file with several letters of exemplary performance disappear. We went about the grievance process with the union, but they did next to nothing. I told them who I got the letters from and to contact these people, and they did nothing. I showed them the receipt and they did nothing. I know several people they got jobs back for who had done much worse than I was accused of. Come to find out that the union was trading favors with the company and it was my turn for the union to owe:angry:. I could have fought it in court and won, but at that time I never wanted to work for them again. It was probably a good thing because I am in a better place now, but while working there I saw all the time how corrupt the union was and how you could do next to nothing and you had job security.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Politics.....hunting are they the same?*

:shade::shade::shade: :shade::shade::shade: :shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Ironman141 (Nov 7, 2009)

Your absolutely right!!! in the catalog you can even see on the recurve limbs in the picture that it says Made in the USA. And they have a page dedicated to their limbs where it sates that they are made in Salt Lake City,


----------



## Hoyt14 (Dec 27, 2006)

lol I donno how anyone could question where hoyt's from when they are so proud and advertise ALL THE TIME. MADE IN THE USA


----------



## norcalray (Jan 13, 2009)

Perceval said:


> are you sure ?!? the limbs should be made in *south*-korea but no way in *north*-korea ......for the carbon risers of the matrix i suspected Win&Win archery to be involved .
> 
> 
> edit : for Mathews , risers cams and other stuff are machined in mathews facility , limbs are made by gordon glass and cut by mathews ......


Do we even import from North Korea?? I don't think we do. Kinda like Cuba. But I can be wrong as well..


----------



## digger112 (Nov 20, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> i say if it shoots good who cares where it is from That is why you cant find a job and why millions of americans have lost there jobs over the last thirty years.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

WOW, just how bored can some people get ??? Hoyt made overseas....


----------



## nref55 (Jul 24, 2010)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


lies!


----------



## cubdriver (Feb 28, 2003)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Hoyt is made in Utah. From what I understand , if you go there to take the tour , the only part of the process they wont let you watch is the making of the limbs. That part of the plant is shutoff from tours.


I took the tour about 4 years ago. I also watched risers being machined and the split limbs being carefully checked for match and saw everything being made except the limb manufacturing. I was told by my tour guide that even he wasn't allowed in that part of the plant as it was top secret.


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

you guys know this thread is from 2009, right?


----------



## poco loco (Dec 23, 2008)

Heard Hoyt's limbs and other parts are made by Samick a Korean company.


----------



## dflow (Apr 8, 2012)

I am just getting into archery and was reading about the different companies. I also noticed that Hoyt has no "contact us" on their website to tell where they are located etc. Matthews on the other hand gives the history of their company and how 30 of their 39 employees moved with them when the relocated to WI. Seems like Hoyt might be hiding something to me also.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Deserthuntr said:


> Nope. XT Limbs are made in North Korea and the risers and cams come from the Philipines I believe. The new carbon riser was developed with a company from China, so I believe they are made in China. Only the grips and limb pockets are made in Salt Lake City.


I love it when uneducated people with no friggin CLUE about what they're talking about, post BS crap like this. Unbelieveable!

Hoyt's bows are 100% made right here in the USA, in Utah.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

You must just be getting into computers also; this is right off the site at the bottom of any page; doesnt look like they are hiding anything 
http://www.hoyt.com/contact/ HOYT
593 North Wright Brothers Drive
Salt Lake City, UT 84116 
Phone: (801) 363-2990
Fax: (801) 537-1470 




dflow said:


> I am just getting into archery and was reading about the different companies. I also noticed that Hoyt has no "contact us" on their website to tell where they are located etc. Matthews on the other hand gives the history of their company and how 30 of their 39 employees moved with them when the relocated to WI. Seems like Hoyt might be hiding something to me also.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

dflow said:


> I am just getting into archery and was reading about the different companies. I also noticed that Hoyt has no "contact us" on their website to tell where they are located etc. Matthews on the other hand gives the history of their company and how 30 of their 39 employees moved with them when the relocated to WI. Seems like Hoyt might be hiding something to me also.


Being as how you're "just" getting into archery, I think you need to learn a little more about a company before you go insinuating that they're "hiding" something in some big conspiracy. Hoyt's "contact us" button has ALWAYS been on their website, you just need to open your eyes and look. And their bows have always been made right here in the USA. I'm sure they'd give any of you uneducated naysayers a tour. Hoyt "hiding" things... boy, for your second post, that's a good one.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

dflow said:


> I am just getting into archery and was reading about the different companies. I also noticed that Hoyt has no "contact us" on their website to tell where they are located etc. Matthews on the other hand gives the history of their company and how 30 of their 39 employees moved with them when the relocated to WI. Seems like Hoyt might be hiding something to me also.


Hmmm, wow... for a company that's trying to "hide" something, they sure do put forth a lot of info in their actual catalog (of course, you'd have seen this too, had you actually done any research on it). Wow, those pictures sure look like a manufacturing facility to me. A facility that's based in Salt Lake City, Utah, which is, last time i checked, RIGHT HERE in the USA.

http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/2012_hoyt_catalog.php


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

MillerTime4187 said:


> that's not crazy, that's called looking out for your own. not to get on a political rant or anything but it's ridiculous how hard it is to find American made stuff.


agree 100%


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> This whole thing could of been avoided if Hoyt had just put American made on their Catalog, bows, website etc.
> 
> More American companies should be proud to show their products are made in America. Not just Hoyt but lots of others too!.
> 
> ...



I do remember that Hoyt did at one time have Made in the USA just like their name Hoyt USA on their bows , but then removed it! Just saying!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

All someone has to do is actually take a few minutes and READ through their catalog... it's pretty plain right there in black and white that their bows are made in America. Seems in the digital age too many are just too darned lazy to read, and expect everything to be pointed out for them with a sticker.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

dflow said:


> I am just getting into archery and was reading about the different companies. I also noticed that Hoyt has no "contact us" on their website to tell where they are located etc. Matthews on the other hand gives the history of their company and how 30 of their 39 employees moved with them when the relocated to WI. Seems like Hoyt might be hiding something to me also.


how far back did you go to pull up a thread from 2009? Then resurrected in 2010...........I am sure you are right, Hoyt is trying to hide something.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

I live just 125 miles South of the Hoyt facility in Salt Lake and have seen it with my own eyes, including what goes on inside it's doors...here are a few pics from their very own facebook page and looks to me like risers, limbs, cams, etc. are all made in house right here in the great state of Utah which by the way coincidentally resides in the United States. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.382574087734.174416.179021367734&type=3


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

dflow said:


> I am just getting into archery and was reading about the different companies. I also noticed that Hoyt has no "contact us" on their website to tell where they are located etc. Matthews on the other hand gives the history of their company and how 30 of their 39 employees moved with them when the relocated to WI. Seems like Hoyt might be hiding something to me also.


It's only *slightly* suspicious that he just registered, only has two posts, and pulls a post like this out of his butt. TROLL anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

High_Speed said:


> I managed to get a hold of a "JD" at Hoyt just now. He SAID, and I quote "uhhhhhh........(few second pause).....All our bows are made here in Utah."
> 
> So...I dunno. If this is fact....I'm still wondering why they don't state that in any written literature that I can find...



I know someone that works at hoyt personally. I will have to ask him next time he comes back hom to Cali.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I know someone that works at hoyt personally. I will have to ask him next time he comes back hom to Cali.


All you have to do is look at the first page of their printed catalog... it says VERY plainly that they're manufactured IN Utah. Has actually reading anything become a lost art form for some of you?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> All you have to do is look at the first page of their printed catalog... it says VERY plainly that they're manufactured IN Utah. Has actually reading anything become a lost art form for some of you?


yes


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> yes


the catalog will not open for me! goverment computer blocks everything!


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Darton bows are made entirely in the USA. At least I hope they are, cause I'm not changing brands anytime soon!!!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Aceman said:


> I hope you are joking!!! If you are not joking I wonder where the hell you came up with that stuff. Hoyt bows from start to finish are made in Salt Lake City UT. I work at Easton (also in Salt Lake City, Ut) and I have seen the machines that Hoyt bows are made in. Easton is right across the street from Hoyt. The have a very impressive plant. I think the only exception might be the new Carbon Matrix riser.


Yeah, Hoyt has a brand new super facility that was featured in Arrow Trade not too long ago. Literally with pics of the assembly areas and all right here in the us.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

stands4christ said:


> +1 I can't believe that there are so many individuals that have not opened their eyes to what is going on. Not buying products made from the US to save a dollar, but in the end cutting your own throats.:sad:


I have been saying this for years.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

unions are cutting everyones throats


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/NEWS937/Hoyt+opens+world+class+manufacturing+facility.html


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> Almost all manufacturers use a few components made overseas despite telling you they're made here in the USA !


This is a FACT! And any company that tells you their bows are TOTALLY made using USA parts is feeding you a line. It's cheaper and more cost effective to purchase pre made parts from other companies and many of them are over seas.


----------



## Sprinkler669 (Sep 19, 2012)

Didn't the union give us the 40 hr workweek, plus any typeS of benefit ???

Funny how people say it is the " unions" fault when there is so many different types of union.
Grow up !!!! 
It is corporate greed


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Sprinkler669 said:


> Didn't the union give us the 40 hr workweek, plus any typeS of benefit ???
> 
> Funny how people say it is the " unions" fault when there is so many different types of union.
> Grow up !!!!
> It is corporate greed


Exactly. I'm in a trade union and it's not cutting anyone's throat, just making sure we're educated, safe, we get decent pay and get some benefits. And we do great, high quality work, so what's the problem?


----------



## MonzaRacer (Jun 11, 2006)

Actually Henry Ford was one of first employers to do 40hr/5 day work week with OT pay. And he paid great money too. After listening to Mr. Hoffa Jr. open his fat union socialist yap, I have very little to sya other than 90% of the UNIONS are worthless and corrupt. There are a few that actually do stand up for good workers and hold companies accountable. But many are dovoutly corrupt.
Had many friends in them and only there becaue of have to aituation, not want too.
Yes Hoyt is mad in USA, some have good luck with them, I had a Trykon XL blow up in my face AND limb/cam gave me nasty orbital socket fracture, ie month long head ache. 
This thread did though prove a point, many will bash and smash and some will stonewall stand up for crap info rather than go find proof.
As for American made, yeah my first two were as far as iknow American made a nd my soon to be third will also be. And I certainly hope Mr. $6 trillion and nothing to show for it loses his butt and gets to leave the country his wife will hate after he is gone from office,,,and then maybe she wont be eating big old burgers and crap on our dime. 
I may not like everything about Romney/Ryan ticket but let me tell you whe n Iwatch Obama get his healthcare plan ripped to shredds by Ryan and his anger keeps coming on AND Ryan has CBO proof to the facts, and we never got to read it, no transparency, none of thae promises,,,but its not shovel ready either.
Ooppss, oh and the fact that state law in WI got some semblance of sanity back in that state government, but only a scant few actually wanted to trash the Gov and laws. 
Well it goes to prove not everyone is trying to let a union take over. 
As for tax rate, well I say even if its only 1%,2%,5%, everyone NEEDS to have skin in the game and some actually ridicule Romney as he is now living off his accrued wealth like he is supposed to, dont get into debt, invest wisely, and then in later years ,as he is doing, he can help people out, run for president or Governor and take no paycheck.
A friend said looky there the rich guy is only paying 13.something taxes. And I educated him, if he took all the cash he blew on interest payments on all his big toys and could invest it he would have millions to live on. Make money, Romney did, tax check on big money is 35%, then state and local taxes, THEN he invested it in many different things to amke that cash grow, the 13% or so he is paying NOW is capital gains, which when lowered to current rate of 15% before deductions, is what he pays, why, cause he was good businessman and successful. 
Oh and on the Hoyt question, just shoot what fits you. Arrows down range mean more than stickers or name on bowcase decoration.


----------



## HOYTHUNTER21 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hoyt bows are made in the United States. Look at the 2013 product catalog on the website.


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

needmoregear said:


> There may have been a time and a place for unions back in the day, but in todays world no way! i dont believe that 2 guys who start at the same time get the exact raise when guy goes above and beyond and the other does enough to just to get bye.
> 
> where were the unions when GM wanted to renogiate contracts?
> 
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

It took me seeing "wicked1strings" post before I realized how old this thread was, lol. The drama that goes on here on AT crackes me up sometimes. Course it takes a while before some stuff is funny.


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

catfishmafia76 said:


> It took me seeing "wicked1strings" post before I realized how old this thread was, lol. The drama that goes on here on AT crackes me up sometimes. Course it takes a while before some stuff is funny.


Holy s&^% good catch lol


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Deserthuntr said:


> Sorry, I meant South Korea. Don't know what I was thinking. Alot of fuse componenets also comes from China.


So you are saying the fuse blades are a China product?????


----------

